# Balvenie fans?



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

Afters many years of just drinking the normal walker; Picked up a bottle of Balvenie and walker is history. Love this stuff. 15 years.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Try the 21 yr old Port Wood. Your tongue will throw a party for your mouth.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

scottw said:


> Try the 21 yr old Port Wood. Your tongue will throw a party for your mouth.


Noticed it, steep pricing; almost 150$+ .


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Doublewood is pretty decent as well! 12 yr I believe. Nice and fruit to my nose/tongue. I like it more now than I did when I first opened the bottle a few months back.

I'm hoping to get a couple bottles of the older stuff around my wedding. Put them on the "Man Registry!"


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> Doublewood is pretty decent as well! 12 yr I believe. Nice and fruit to my nose/tongue. I like it more now than I did when I first opened the bottle a few months back.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a couple bottles of the older stuff around my wedding. Put them on the "Man Registry!"


balvenie is sure tasty.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

scottw said:


> Try the 21 yr old Port Wood. Your tongue will throw a party for your mouth.


So ended up getting the port 21'. 
Sweet to the nose like a port, but still the taste is smooth, but I still enjoy the 15yr. Any suggest on great websites for buying?


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

ive only been able to have the doublewood, but it was very good


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Holy [email protected]& am I a fan of Balvenie. The 12 dw is fantastic. The 10 is even really good for so young. But the 21 is heaven in a glass.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

J Daly said:


> Holy [email protected]& am I a fan of Balvenie. The 12 dw is fantastic. The 10 is even really good for so young. But the 21 is heaven in a glass.


Almost done with 21 an its grown on me. bah, any good suggest to buy online?


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

took 5 parts 15 an 1 part 21 . wow.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't mind Balvenie, but I really don't like the price point. Funny enough, I do think the 12yr Doublewood is one of the best values out there in the single malt world!!!


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree; the 12 year old Doublewood is excellent stuff.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

The Doublewood is definitely my go to these days, great value there!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Wish I could get behind Scotch...they all taste like iodine to me.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Wish I could get behind Scotch...they all taste like iodine to me.


Have you tried Irish whiskey yet? Made primarily with barley (the better ones) like scotch but without the smokiness or iodine flavours...


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Both the 12 and 15 years are excellent choices. Usually can pick them up for good pricing compared to most other stuff.

I'm trying to setup a trip to Scotland in late 2011, and The Balvenie is one distillery very high on my list.


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Big fan of this stuff, 12yr old is a great schotch. Although I haven't tried the Signature series.


----------

